# Urinating after embryo transfer



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I had embryo transfer today. The clinic like you to have a full bladder. I was desperate for a wee before transfer but was told to wait. I lay down for 10 mins after transfer but then needed to go to the toilet. I'm worried that i've gone to the toilet too soon after transfer. Has anybody else been in this position?


----------



## MAQUIB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi,
I was panicking about exactly the same thing and also went to the toilet around 10 mins after my transfer.
There's nothing to worry, everybody does the same. They wouldn't let you do it if it wasn't safe.
Maqui


----------



## EVA1974 (May 17, 2010)

There is no worries, about going to the toilet straight after embroyo transfer.

It has no affect on transfer. Whether you go for a number 1 or 2.

Eva


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies. I seem to stress about every fine detail. All the best and congratulations EVA1974 on your BFP x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Dont worry, once the embryo is put in the uterus it cant,won,t fall out no matter what.Ive always got a weak bladder so you can imagine how desparate i am to go toilet when im told to have a full bladder.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Relax!  I don't know anyone who hasn't rushed to the toilet after embie transfer.  They are inserted in to your womb, which has nothing to do with your bladder and if they were able to fall out that easily then no women would ever be pregnant!

Good luck.

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

As the other girls have said nothing at all to worry about.  They tell you to have a full bladder just so they get clearer ultra sound images once they've finished placing the embie in the best spot then you can have a wee!  

 for a  

Axxx


----------

